# I want 2 work with a couple ofexperienced soapmakers/sellers



## pettrobb (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm new to soapmaking and this forum but have done internet marketing extensively and would like to work with some very experienced soapmakers who actually sell their soap, to develop a line of products for my new marketing venture.  

In the beginning, the marketing and soap would be focused at men and later as things get rolling, we would open up a women's division.  The website is getting built even as I write but I need your expertise... and product submissions.

I don't want to work with everybody but I have room for 5-10 awesome products right now. I have specific base ingredients that I will discuss further with those interested in making a submission.  I would also want us to have an exclusivity contract, and a confidentiality agreement.  I am located in Calgary, Alberta, Canada and would like to drop ship if possible.

This is really much less painful and complicated than it sounds so don't let that throw you off!

Once you express your interest, I will give you more info and will need you to use your creativity and come up with and submit to me a great soap in one or more of the categories I have in mind. 

I know my strengths and weaknesses and know that I don't have the time or knowledge to produce a great soap product like you can... on the other hand, I do have the marketing experience to get things moving and might be able to help you with your own venture.


Please email me at robb_bloom (at) shaw.ca so we can get started!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 19, 2011)

Does this mean you are looking for private label items to purchase wholesale?


----------



## pettrobb (Jan 23, 2011)

Tabitha... if you mean that you (or other soapmakers) would create a product for me to buy and sell to the general public then... yes... I would like to purchase private label items wholesale... 

Jeez, I like the way you explain it so much simpler!

Am I on the right forum to make that happen or do you know of a better place?


----------



## pettrobb (Jan 23, 2011)

Gratia... sort of... whatever product you create for me (soap x) I would only want you to sell to me and I would retail it to my customers.  If you made a different product that I wasn't purchasing from you (soap y) then you would be free to sell that (soap y) wherever you wanted... does that help?


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 23, 2011)

Canada has special rules and regs and the formula has to be registered with Health Canada. I was going to wholesale my soaps there at one point, but the paper work was horrendous, expensive and time consuming, so it never came to fruition.

I forgot to say, I still have the Canadian docs in PDF format if anyone is interested.


----------



## carebear (Jan 24, 2011)

are you THIS Robb Bloom? coldandflufree(dot)com/index.html
if so, it doesn't seem that you concern yourself too much with the regulations based on the statements on that site.

if it's NOT the same Robb Bloom, please let us know.  I don't want to spread mis-information!


----------



## pettrobb (Jan 24, 2011)

Irene... 

are you located in the US or Canada?  And yes... I would be interested in seeing the PDF docs you have.  Thank you!


----------



## pettrobb (Jan 24, 2011)

Carebare... 

I am the very same one... and I'm kind of concerned as to why you would make a statement like that.  Could you elaborate...


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 24, 2011)

pettrobb said:
			
		

> Irene...
> 
> are you located in the US or Canada?  And yes... I would be interested in seeing the PDF docs you have.  Thank you!


I am in the US. If you send me a PM with your regular email address, I would be happy to send the rules and regs to you.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2011)

Are you a medical doctor?


----------



## pettrobb (Jan 24, 2011)

I am not a medical doctor... why do you ask?


----------



## AmyW (Jan 24, 2011)

It's my understanding that Canada is insanely strict about selling anything with medical claims attached, I'd hate to see the paperwork you had to do to keep them off your back!


----------



## cwarren (Jan 25, 2011)

Dang Carebear    you are always on top of things.. kudos


----------

